# Coopers Ginger Beer



## roblloyd (Apr 2, 2011)

I just started a batch of Coopers Ginger Beer. I asked for 3kg of sugar to make it about 3.5%. I added 3lbs and got the SG to 1.032.
It says to wait until it's done fermenting then to bottle with 1 carbonation drop. Won't the yeast have done some carbonation or will that disappear when I bottle it? Or will that just boost it up?


----------



## Wade E (Apr 2, 2011)

The yeast will have made C02 but that will almost totally be gone when bottled. You need to use the drops or even better just use some sugar or corn sugar, Id use the corn sugar myself and make sure you stir it in good and then stir very frequently while bottling or it will settle and youll get some dead bottles and some bottle bombs. I think I have carb drops if you need them, Ill go take a look in a few minutes. I dont use them anymore, very inconsistent IMO. You need some fermentation in the bottle to keep it carbonated and to keep it from spoiling as remember there is no sulfite in here!


----------



## roblloyd (Apr 2, 2011)

Thanks. How much do I add when I go to bottle it? Assuming I'm letting it ferment dry.


----------



## Wade E (Apr 2, 2011)

Yep, I have 2 bags of Muntons Carb drops if you want them Rob!


----------



## Wade E (Apr 2, 2011)

2/3rds of a cup per 5 gallons and its best to dissolve it in some boiled water to prevent infection to a low abv alc. You just need to boil a little bit, just enough to dissolve the sugar. Id use dextrose which you can get at any brew place. If using the drops Id go with 2, maybe 3 per bottle.


----------



## wvbrewer (Apr 3, 2011)

I agree with Wade, you will be better off using the corn sugar in stead of the drops. I tried using the drops or tablets and they did not dissolve all the way in the bottle. By the way where did you you find the ginger beer kit I have been looking for that one.


----------



## roblloyd (Apr 3, 2011)

I found it at a local brew place in the 50% section. I can see if they have more if you like. It's about the size of 2 soup cans so shipping wouldn't be to bad. They were $10. I think it will be a mild ginger bite. If they have more I might get one and try it with adding fresh ginger juice to spice it up a bit more.

My favorite LHBS has packets of ginger beer extract. I will have to check them out next visit.

So let me know if you want some cans of this. It was a month ago but they had quite a few there.


----------



## wvbrewer (Apr 3, 2011)

That would be cool, because I have not seen at ny LHBS yet. If not I might see if Kevin can order it for me. 

This is a neat video on ginger beer [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-uQ_wks9Gkw[/ame]

Thanks 
Dave


----------



## roblloyd (Apr 3, 2011)

That's how I was making it before except I used a juicer to get out the juice. And used simple syrup and didn't boil anything. So I guess I didn't follow this video!

I'll call or stop by the local place on tuesday when they are open again and see if they have any left. How many would you want?

Today I did a quick taste and decided to add 1/4lb fresh ginger and 1 cup dark brown sugar. I put about 1 cup water in a pan and heated it all up together to get the ginger soft. When it cooled off I dumped the whole pot into the primary. I think it needed the extra ginger as I like it stronger.


----------



## roblloyd (Apr 5, 2011)

They have 6 cans left if anyone is interested. They are $10.60 on clearance


----------



## roblloyd (Apr 18, 2011)

It's done fermenting and according to the directions on the can it's time to bottle with carb drops. Since they are not reliable I was going to add a little dextrose to naturally carbonate in the bottles.
I'd like to sweeten it up a bit though. Is that possible? Sweeten and have natural carbonation without making bottle bombs?


----------



## Angie (Jun 8, 2013)

wvbrewer said:


> That would be cool, because I have not seen at ny LHBS yet. If not I might see if Kevin can order it for me.
> 
> This is a neat video on ginger beer http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-uQ_wks9Gkw
> 
> ...


 

Great video...I am not going to go and buy some extra ginger!


----------

